# Smoking woods available in Sweden



## cole88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am heading to Sweden this summer to visit some friends.  They want me to cook them some BBQ.  What kind of wood do they have over there?  He is able to order some wood chips but thats about it.  He mentioned having Björk which is Birch, I think, so would that work?

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a dealer in Sweden and he could hook you up!

Beech is popular

Birch is similar to Maple in flavor

Todd


----------



## cole88 (Jul 8, 2011)

South Sweden?


----------

